# House Bill 1080



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

This Bill was introduced recently:

A BILL TO BE ENTITLED AN ACT
relating to an exemption for active duty personnel and certain
veterans from the requirement to complete a hunter education
program.
BE IT ENACTED BY THE LEGISLATURE OF THE STATE OF TEXAS:
SECTION​​​​A1.AASection 62.014, Parks and Wildlife Code, is
amended by adding Subsection  to read as follows:
AAThe following persons are exempt from any requirement to
complete a hunter education course under this section:
(1)AAan honorably discharged veteran of the United
States armed forces; or
(2)AAa person who is on active duty as a member of the
United States military forces, the Texas Army National Guard, the
Texas Air National Guard, or the Texas State Guard.
SECTIONA2.AAThis Act takes effect immediately if it receives
a vote of two-thirds of all the members elected to each house, as
provided by Section 39, Article III, Texas Constitution. If this
Act does not receive the vote necessary for immediate effect, this​
Act takes effect September 1, 2011.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well done, George.. To tell the truth , I didn't even know there was a requirement for a Hunter's Education Certificate...but I been out of the game a long time...Just in case I am NOT the only person in Texas that didn't know about it...here it is below...

*TEXAS* Every hunter (including out-of-state hunters) born on or after Sept. 2, 1971, must successfully complete a Hunter Education Training Course. Minimum age of certification is 9 years and cost is $15.

If you were born on or after Sept. 2, 1971, and you are: 

under 9 years of age, you must be accompanied*.
age 9 through 16, you must successfully complete a hunter education course, or you must be accompanied*.
age 17 and over, you must successfully complete a hunter education course; or purchase a Hunter Education Deferral, and you must be accompanied*.
New: Hunter Education Deferral (cost: $10) Allows a person 17 years of age or older who has not completed a hunter education program to defer completion for up to one year. A deferral may only be obtained once and is only valid until the end of the current license year. A person who has been convicted or has received deferred adjudication for violation of the mandatory hunter education requirement is prohibited from applying for a deferral. Take the course by August 31 of the current license year and receive a $5 discount.
*Accompanied means: By a person who is at least 17, who is licensed to hunt in Texas, who has passed hunter education or is exempt (born before Sept. 2, 1971), and you must be within normal voice control. Proof of certification or deferral is required to be on your person while hunting. 
Note: Certification is not required to purchase a hunting license.
Bowhunter Education: Certification is required on certain areas of Texas (Hagerman National Wildlife Refuge, Pottsboro and Camp Bullis, San Antonio).
Note: Bowhunter education does not substitute for Hunter Education certification.
Tel: 800-792-1112 ext. 62 for automated course line; all other calls: ext. 9-4999 or 512-389-4999


----------



## RJustice (May 28, 2008)

With the reading of all the hunting accidents on public and private property, I feel that you can never have enough education on the subject of safety. I recieved my hunters safety card way before I entered the military. That being said, I have seen people go through both types of trainning and still not know the first thing about the safe handling of a firearm. I also feel that the trainning you get from the two are two totally different animals. One could not substitute for the other. I know that at Ft Bragg they used to require us to have an on post hunters education course to hunt on post. (also an additional motorcycle safety course) I think the bill has a good idea behind it, I just feel it would be better or safer for everyone hunting if it allowed the said individuals not to require a type 2 permit or something like that.


----------



## chevy80c10 (Jan 28, 2011)

Im glad that we aint gonna have to have a **** card just to go hunting... ive been trying to get one for the past 2 years and cant because of where im stationed and how far away the people holding the courses are and how little they have them... i agree that some people need it because just having the military's training is not near enough for people, especially the ones without common sense or have never hunted before but chances are if they do go hunting for the first couple times its going to be with someone who knows what they are doing.


----------

